# California legal weed



## BodegaBud (Nov 21, 2019)

What do you have to do to buy weed or clones legally in CA? I heard you have to show ID but does that get put into a system? I have a job that would fire me if I was found buying weed


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 21, 2019)

BodegaBud said:


> What do you have to do to buy weed or clones legally in CA? I heard you have to show ID but does that get put into a system? I have a job that would fire me if I was found buying weed


We can buy for you. Be at jenner on the 28th!!! Tell the lady walking the dog in avatar.


----------



## HashBucket (Nov 21, 2019)

BodegaBud said:


> What do you have to do to buy weed or clones legally in CA? I heard you have to show ID but does that get put into a system? I have a job that would fire me if I was found buying weed


No, and no.
The ID is just to confirm that you are over 21 years old.
No picture of it or you is taken, no numbers from it are entered into 'the system', and nobody in a plain unmarked four door sedan will follow you home from there.
Just like ... have you ever shown your ID to buy a beer?

California isn't a police state -- quite yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2019)

BodegaBud said:


> What do you have to do to buy weed or clones legally in CA? I heard you have to show ID but does that get put into a system? I have a job that would fire me if I was found buying weed


Clones carry a bioburden you do not wish to deal with, buy seeds.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 22, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> No, and no.
> The ID is just to confirm that you are over 21 years old.
> No picture of it or you is taken, no numbers from it are entered into 'the system', and nobody in a plain unmarked four door sedan will follow you home from there.
> Just like ... have you ever shown your ID to buy a beer?
> ...


Do they make you show ID if you are obviously over 21 or is that just for younger peeps?


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 22, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> We can buy for you. Be at jenner on the 28th!!! Tell the lady walking the dog in avatar.


What’s going on at Jenner the 28th?


----------



## HashBucket (Nov 22, 2019)

BodegaBud said:


> Do they make you show ID if you are obviously over 21 or is that just for younger peeps?


I have to show - I am 66.
Law says they have to see ID. It doesn't have to be Cali ID. 
Anything that will work for beer will work for weed


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 22, 2019)

BodegaBud said:


> What’s going on at Jenner the 28th?


We just go to the ocean on thanksgiving walk the dogs eat food and bull shit with family. Was just thinking if you in area we would get you your marijuana. Totally understand about having one of those good good jobs. I have one also but getting stoned after work is a must and everyone knows it where i work. Pretty sure anyone would buy you some weed if you asked them too. Most likely you could get free marijuana where you live you probably just haven't asked anyone.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 23, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> We just go to the ocean on thanksgiving walk the dogs eat food and bull shit with family. Was just thinking if you in area we would get you your marijuana. Totally understand about having one of those good good jobs. I have one also but getting stoned after work is a must and everyone knows it where i work. Pretty sure anyone would buy you some weed if you asked them too. Most likely you could get free marijuana where you live you probably just haven't asked anyone.


Thank you very much! I’m just looking for clones and don’t want to be tracked. I’ll see what the wife’s plans are that week


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 23, 2019)

If near Sacredtomato. I might be able to assist.


----------



## f series (Nov 23, 2019)

Last I remember you had to sign in and they photocopy your id


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 23, 2019)

f series said:


> Last I remember you had to sign in and they photocopy your id


That’s a perfect example of what I DON’T want


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 23, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> If near Sacredtomato. I might be able to assist.


Do you have indica clones?


----------

